# ACER H7530D anyone tried this guy yet?



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Seems like a good pj on paper, has good reviews on newegg but not sure, have benq W500 now and am using lens shift.

Is this an upgrade? ACER H7530D


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure. I wouldn't be afraid of that brand. The Optima HD22 seems to have more reviews and its on Amazon for $880. I would personally choose that one in it's price range.

Did you need/want LCD?


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

well im not sure, i have a custom made mount that the pj sits on at the ceiling height, its about 7'10" ceiling

not sure if there are any lens shifts out there anymore? or if i need it, my mount is level 


























oh, ya the acer is $840 free shipping
oh, 40,000:1 contrast


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

It's an adequate business class portable projector. It's not designed primarily as a home theater projector, nor should it be expected to serve very well as one. I never recommend using digital keystone correction for a permanent home theater installation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree ^^

The Acer is not a home theatre projector and thus will have to scale all video sources and will not do a very good job of it. For PC use it would do a good job but most PC based projectors do not have good black levels as they are designed to push as much light out onto the screen as possible.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

huh, they claim its a cinema PJ

the one review compares it to a benq w1000 but i dont know where mine falls in


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well slap me silly, your correct it does do full 1080p. Im was wrong sorry. Its a DLP unit so that would give you good black levels. have you read the review at Projector central?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Jodean said:


> huh, they claim its a cinema PJ
> 
> the one review compares it to a benq w1000 but i dont know where mine falls in


Acer has taken a business class projector and attempted to refit it for "home theater" use. There are numerous reviews online that point out its weaknesses. Don't believe the brightness or contrast specs from any manufacturer. In an actual calibrated viewing state, they won't be realized. There are other, much more suitable, contenders on the market obtainable within a similar budget or worthy of saving up a bit more for.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

ok whats suggested as an upgrade then from my benq w500 for under $1000? Or just keep my 720p?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at these - they all will have some sort of trade off.

Optoma HD20
Viewsonic Pro8200
Vivitek H1080FD
Vivitek H1081
Sanyo PLV-Z700


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Jodean said:


> ok whats suggested as an upgrade then from my benq w500 for under $1000? Or just keep my 720p?


I would keep your current one. At least until the bulb wears out/goes out. A 1080p upgrade will probably not blow you away compared to what you have.

Also, I suspect its about time for the next gen projectors at the end of the year. It seems like a lot of them have had a two year life span. Might just want to wait and see what happens next. 3D, better blacks, better everything... and cheaper...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol, I wouldnt hold my breath on '3D' in the front projection world for many years yet to come, or even significant performance increases with this next generation of projectors. Im also of the opposite philosophy, getting a 'last years model' often allows for a better projector than your budget may otherwise allow. For me, waiting for 'next years model' is like intentionally waiting to pay full retail :scratch: 

I notice a significant difference between my 720p and 1080p projectors and its a worthy upgrade just based on the higher resolution, imo anyway... 

Whats your screen size?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Lol, I wouldnt hold my breath on '3D' in the front projection world for many years yet to come, or even significant performance increases with this next generation of projectors. Im also of the opposite philosophy, getting a 'last years model' often allows for a better projector than your budget may otherwise allow. For me, waiting for 'next years model' is like intentionally waiting to pay full retail :scratch:
> 
> I notice a significant difference between my 720p and 1080p projectors and its a worthy upgrade just based on the higher resolution, imo anyway...
> 
> Whats your screen size?


I wouldn't LOL just yet. Optima is going to have a 3D ready adapter soon. http://www.optoma.co.uk/projectordetailshccs.aspx?ShowMenu=HE&PTypedb=Home Entertainment&PC=3D-XL 

I really doubt they are the only ones working on cheaper affordable 3D. The market already has great starter 1080p projectors, but they all get docked for poor black levels. IMO, it would be worth waiting to see what the next gen has, if it fixes some of these issues, and still stays at a grand or under. Technology improves, and prices stay the same, or drop. Who cares if some of the 1080p projectors are on sale in the $800 range if something that cost a grand is going to blow it away during the next release of projectors? I'm not saying that will happen, but I think the next model of projectors are about due soon, and the last upgrade was from 720p to 1080p and prices seemed to have dropped.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I went form a 720p Sanyo Z4 to my current Panasonic AE4000 and there was a huge difference. You can easily get a Sanyo PLV Z700 for under $1000 in my opinion the best sub $1000 projector available by far.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Generic said:


> I wouldn't LOL just yet. Optima is going to have a 3D ready adapter soon. http://www.optoma.co.uk/projectordetailshccs.aspx?ShowMenu=HE&PTypedb=Home Entertainment&PC=3D-XL
> 
> I really doubt they are the only ones working on cheaper affordable 3D. The market already has great starter 1080p projectors, but they all get docked for poor black levels. IMO, it would be worth waiting to see what the next gen has, if it fixes some of these issues, and still stays at a grand or under. Technology improves, and prices stay the same, or drop. Who cares if some of the 1080p projectors are on sale in the $800 range if something that cost a grand is going to blow it away during the next release of projectors? I'm not saying that will happen, but I think the next model of projectors are about due soon, and the last upgrade was from 720p to 1080p and prices seemed to have dropped.


Very interesting adapter for dlp projectors. I still think the loss of brightness with current 3D technology is more significant in front projection verses any other display technology, hence my doubts it will be feasible any time in the near future. Id love to see Optima make me eat my words in that regard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Very interesting adapter for dlp projectors. I still think the loss of brightness with current 3D technology is more significant in front projection verses any other display technology, hence my doubts it will be feasible any time in the near future. Id love to see Optima make me eat my words in that regard.


I have to admit, the brightness loss looks horrible on paper, but some of the reviews I've read suggest its not really that bad, due to the shutter speed of the glasses or something like that. I've not demo'd myself, so I can't really say. If I understand correctly, it is usable in a light controlled room, but not with sunlight coming in. No day viewing for 3D projectors... At the moment.


----------

